

Nitron - declarative data binding for RubyMotion - mattgreenrocks
https://github.com/mattgreen/nitron

======
mattgreenrocks
I've been working on this on and off for the past month or so trying to make
iOS app dev simpler for basic apps. I took a lot of the comments in the thread
about Spry to heart, and did some R&D to try to push the state of the art
further.

